# Sub here..........



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Horroring myself out to plow this winter. Located in the Dayton, Ohio area and was trying to get some work lined up for the up coming season. Have a few local guys wanting me to keep in touch with them but i am still open. Have a 8' 2" V-blade, and no salting equipment yet, but willing to buy with the right sub set up if you provide the salt. E-mail is the best way to contact me seeing as i am not checking this forum often.

Bill


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wkahler;556961 said:


> \ seeing as i am not checking this forum often.
> 
> Bill


you should be


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

I check other post on here just not used to checking here i need to get used to it!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Im here Daily


----------

